
Finally, multiple synchronous replication for PostgreSQL has been committed - snaky
http://git.postgresql.org/gitweb/?p=postgresql.git;a=commitdiff;h=989be0810dffd08b54e1caecec0677608211c339
======
rubyfan
Is this similar to Oracle RAC? I think RAC fully commits transactions to all
nodes in the cluster (or at least N nodes in cluster)?

